# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  امتحان ترمیم معدل برای دروس نهایی تجربی

## Miss_Dr

________

----------


## Ashil

از کتابای جدید نمیگیرن

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

اگه شهریور بخواید برید ترمیم همین سال سوم خودمون رو باید امتحان بدین اما اگه دی بخواید برید اگه قرارباشه یازدهم به صورت نهایی برگزار بشه احتمالش هست که کتب جدید رو ازشما هم امتحان بگیرن چون نمیان که واسه یه نهایی دوجور سوال طرح کنن!!

پ.ن:تاثیر معدل احتمال زیاد واسه 97هم مثبته.پس تمرکزتونو بذارید روی کنکور تون
موفق باشی

----------

